# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  niedoczynność tarczycy

## focus9

Niedoczynność tarczycy (łac. hypothyreosis, hypothyroidismus, ang. hypothyroidism) – choroba ludzi i zwierząt spowodowana niedoborem hormonów tarczycy, prowadzącym do spowolnienia procesów metabolicznych. Jak się objawia ? Z czego może wynikać ?

----------

